# starbuck franchise



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

does anyone know of how to open a starbuck franchise. im guessing its very difficult but i have the perfect location, and ideally want to know how to start these up. im guessing there in demand and difficult but is it possible? and if not starbucks maybe costa etc. any experience etc would good to here from you


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Starbucks don't franchise I think, not a 'proper' franchise anyway. There are other coffee franchises available. Subway seem to be dead popular and expanding all over, would this fit your site?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about Starbucks but my friend wanted to open a costa franchise inside his hotel and was told if he didn't have 3 seperate locations to turn into franchises he couldn't do it. 

Nero maybe?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Apart from franchise questions it is also worth checking if the local community want a Starbucks, come to my home town Whitstable and you will be met with considerable hostility to the idea.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

S63 said:


> Apart from franchise questions it is also worth checking if the local community want a Starbucks, come to my home town Whitstable and you will be met with considerable hostility to the idea.


I think this is a good point.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

S63 said:


> Apart from franchise questions it is also worth checking if the local community want a Starbucks, come to my home town Whitstable and you will be met with considerable hostility to the idea.


This is where a business plan would be of benefit.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

It's in a seaside town so it's no issues if its wanted or not but I know what ou mean as they were nt allowed a shop in a nearby historical own to me


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ron burgandy said:


> It's in a seaside town so it's no issues if its wanted or not but I know what ou mean as they were nt allowed a shop in a nearby historical own to me


Don't think you've grasped the ever growing protests against chains and coffee shops in particular. It has nothing to do with "historical" towns.

Whitstable is a seaside town and at there is a campaign to prevent a Harris and Hoole Artisan coffee shop(half owned by Tescos) opening, been a lot of coverage on tv and in the press.

http://www.itv.com/news/meridian/story/2012-12-14/independent-shops-fight-chain/

People of Totnes in Devon succeeded in preventing a Costa Coffee opening.

You say it's no issue whether it's wanted or not, have you thoroughly market researched this?

What town is it out of interest?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

ron burgandy said:


> does anyone know of how to open a starbuck franchise. im guessing its very difficult but i have the perfect location, and ideally want to know how to start these up. im guessing there in demand and difficult but is it possible? and if not starbucks maybe costa etc. any experience etc would good to here from you


Are you a lover of coffee and capable of making great coffee already?

If so what about starting up a little coffee shop, much better than Starbucks or costa.

If your not a coffee lover don't bother don't think that type of business can sustain without the passion.


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

Go yourself. Your own name local to the area, make it homely not costa etc.

Clean, up market, nice coffee, LCD screens with the news on etc
Wifi, comfy sofas, cheap ish, ( you gotta make something)


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

GSiMrG said:


> Go yourself. Your own name local to the area, make it homely not costa etc.
> 
> Clean, up market, nice coffee, LCD screens with the news on etc
> Wifi, comfy sofas, cheap ish, ( you gotta make something)


........& please make shure you pay all you'r taxes!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

I think Starbucks do franchise. The ones found inside 'The village' hotels and motorway services are all franchised, my mate works at Starbucks and is always going on about how much better the 'proper' ones are!

It's a difficult one this, I have two ways if thinking. 1) I am a independent business owner and pride myself on being so much better than the large chains. So I would say go for it under your own branding. Completely agree with what another poster put, you have to be passionate about coffee for it to work, well true about any business! 2) on the other hand Starbucks is a strong brand (tax issues aside) and I haven't found a better coffee yet, if I'm out I always choose Starbucks over other brands wether it be on the high street or on the motorway.

Another point worth noting is, have you noticed that most (nearly all) the branches are in cities, Starbucks are not often found in towns! Costa is much more into setting up in smaller communities.

What ever you choose, good luck !!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

You could go for a Land Rover coffee franchise. Go to landrovercafe.co.uk
http://www.landrovercafe.co.uk/


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Afaik, Starbucks only franchise in locations they could not open a shop already, inside office buildings, airports, car dealerships (there was one in each dealership I bought my last two cars at!)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

GSiMrG said:


> Go yourself. Your own name local to the area, make it homely not costa etc.
> 
> Clean, up market, nice coffee, LCD screens with the news on etc
> Wifi, comfy sofas, cheap ish, ( you gotta make something)


And to do this justice, Barista training is a must, a great cup of coffee (and made on mass) is a skill :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Go independant. I personally avoid the big chain coffee shops and go to the independant shops.:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

svended said:


> You could go for a Land Rover coffee franchise. Go to landrovercafe.co.uk
> http://www.landrovercafe.co.uk/


WTF......

Somebody should tell my dealership they are ment to make decent coffee....


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

GSiMrG said:


> Go yourself. Your own name local to the area, make it homely not costa etc.
> 
> Clean, up market, nice coffee, LCD screens with the news on etc
> Wifi, comfy sofas, cheap ish, ( you gotta make something)


IMHO, if I walked into a coffee place with LCD screens, I'd walk straight out again. And a big part of the market, the OAP brigade, will also do the same.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

neilos said:


> IMHO, if I walked into a coffee place with LCD screens, I'd walk straight out again. And a big part of the market, the OAP brigade, will also do the same.


therefore:

neilos = OAP brigade


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> therefore:
> 
> neilos = OAP brigade


 knew I should have re-worded that differently......


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

could always bring tim hortons to the uk, only 1 or 2 franchises in the uk so far :thumb:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Ive been to Tim Hortons in Canada - very nice and very good value for money. 

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi there
I think that you will find that the only coffee franchises that are members of the british franchising association are costa and esquires. 

The benefit that a franchise will bring you is brand and knowhow, so they will have a proven training and support plan to help get you up and running and teach you everything that you need to know about running a coffee shop. It can also be much easier to raise finance when buying into a known and proven franchise as the banks know that the risk of failure is very low. WE've seen no real difference in raising finance for new franchisees throughout the "banking crisis".

The downside of a franchise is that you will be expected to conform to their system, which can be difficult if you are someone that likes to do things your way. You may also be expected to achieve specific monthly targets and it's highly likely with a fast food franchise that you will have to pay monthly royalties to the franchisor. 

It could be good to get in touch intitially and use them as a source of information and to suss out whether you are cut out for running a coffee shop - franchised or otherwise. 

Re the suggestion about getting in at the beginning with Tim Hortons. Being an early pioneer can be good and it can be very difficult, it depends on the franchisor. The positive is that you are likely to have less competition from the brand itself (ie you will be unique in town), you may find that the franchise fee is lower if you are a pioneer. The downsides are the banks may be reluctant to fund your business as the franchise is unproven in the UK (Banks like pilots with lots of data!) and the support may be patchy if the franchisor has not yet replicated and trained their support infrastructure. 

The bfa is a good source of initial information on franchising. Franchise Direct also have pretty comprehensive information. Most of the coffee and fast food franchisors turn out in force at the various franchising exhibitions. 
Good luck


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Funnily enough. This appeared in my Twitter feed a few minutes ago. Seems like Starbucks have just opened their first franchise shops

http://www.franchiseworld.co.uk/archives/6154


----------



## pgarner528 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tim Ho's is a completely different kettle of fish to Starbucks. Tim's is filter coffee & doughnuts (very nice doughnuts, especially the doughnut holes they sell) - cheap & cheerful, very North American drive through / truckstop type affairs.

Starbucks on the other hand are trying to sell the whole 'lifestyle image' and charge accordingly. No-one would never ask for a venti vanilla soy latte in Tims.

Horses for courses (or lasagne) as the saying goes - it depends very much on the local area, who you are trying to attract and what competition there is. It would be a lot cheaper to start up under your own brand rather then as a franchise, but you will have to know what you are doing, set everything up on your own and work really hard to get people to try something new.

Put yourself in the position of someone who wants a coffee. You have a choice of Costa, Starbucks, Cafe Nero or a small local place. Which would you choose and why ?


----------

